# Reptiles



## lvcrtrs

Got a chance to get out this weekend.
Pic heavy (10)

1. Blue Frogs, they really were this color.







2. "Brown Snake" ??






3. Corn Snake






4. Green Frog






5. Green Snake






6. Some kind of horned snake






7. Little Blurry Frogs, it was dark under that leaf






8. Yellow lizard critter






9. Snake






10. Turtle


----------



## dak1b

i love 1,4, and 5. great shots mate!


----------



## Soocom1

I LOVE the first one!!!    All hunkered down.... Gorgeous shot!!!!


----------



## lvcrtrs

Thanks Dak an Soo. I prefer things with fur and warmth but the camera just can't stay away from snakes and froggies. Have been out and about 4 states in the last few days. Hope to have to something good to show on return when I get a chance to unload the cards.


----------

